# Horrible glasscages.com service.



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Well I've been looking for a tank and thought I would check out glasscages after Matt got his there and they have the worst service around. I put in my request and got a reply but didn't have time to look at it as I was driving out to Milwaukee to drop off some fish. They called as I was driving and I told them I hadn't had time to look at it and I was driving. I would have to call back later. Now I didn't get home till after 9 last night and didn't call back then. I sent an e-mail this morning after remeasuring that the 75 wasn't going to work but I was considering a 5.5 staphire tank with the stand big enough to set my OTT lights in back of the tank here is the response I got: Now remeber I got there e-mail and also talked to a lady there as I was driving. I will just find another company that wants my money. The guy I dealt with today was rude and a place like that doesn't deserve anyones buisness.

Sorry can't help with your request.

You're previous E-mails have given us wrong E-mail addresses and you don't return our phone calls.

If interested in anything you'll have to call us - we can't reach you.

The stand and tank don't match.

I just called the number below and you didn't answer.

Thank You,
[email protected]

www.glasscages.com

For further info or to order call 615-446-8877 (9:00AM - 5 PM Central Time - Monday through Friday only)

On Sat, Dec 6, 2008 at 10:44 AM, CRAIG THORESON <[email protected]> wrote:
I'm looking for a tank and stand.

Here is what I need:

Tank: standard 5.5g rimless tank 4mm glass Starphire preferably
Stand: Oak stand 1 door 18x18x24 tall

Looking for a price on both. I know you will be in Des Moines, IA on the 28th. I had previously asked about a 75 but just don't have the room for it.

Craig Thoreson


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

that doesn't sound too horrible. No offense, but I think you are over reacting out of impatience. 
I'd recommend that anyone wanting to order from them use the phone to do so. 

I called them when I made an order, already had dimensions figured out - 
I had 5 custom acrylic tanks built and they gave me a quote as I waited on the phone. 
It was a pretty smooth transaction in my opinion. 
I was on the phone quite a while, but I had the time carved out to do that.

they aren't a big and well organized retailer like big Als or Dr. foster & smith, 
but were really nice on the phone and I have no complaints on service or quality.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow...these people really have no clue how to run a business! I'm beginning to think the ONLY reason they stay in business and sell anything is because they sell there tanks for dirt cheap.


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

ashappard said:


> that doesn't sound too horrible. No offense, but I think you are over reacting out of impatience.
> I'd recommend that anyone wanting to order from them use the phone to do so.
> 
> I called them when I made an order, already had dimensions figured out -
> ...


Thats the problem is the guy wasn't very nice. I had everything all planned before talking to him 
on the phone. I was going to originally go ADA but figured I would see what they could make a Starphire 5.5 for. The lady I dealt with yesterday was better and understood I was driving. I don't talk on the phone if I'm driving only long enough to say I'll call back later once I know who it is.

I've read other problems with them as well but figured I would give them a shot. Wether they are big or small every buisness should be organized.


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Matt,

I was checking them out as they have good prices but would rather spend the $$$ for customer service. Like I went out last night with teh wfe for dinner food was perfect server was horrible so that was reflected in the tip.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

ashappard said:


> that doesn't sound too horrible. No offense, but I think you are over reacting out of impatience.
> I'd recommend that anyone wanting to order from them use the phone to do so.
> 
> I called them when I made an order, already had dimensions figured out -
> ...


No, he is not over reacting.  They were rude to me on the phone when I ordered a tank. At least to me, customer service is everything and I take my business elsewhere when there is a better option. There is no organization in their delivery system, and they built tanks that look like they slapped together in 10 minutes.

If you want the whole story read here...http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...07-rimless-75-gallon-close-loop-filter-2.html


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

I still don't see anything that qualifies as 'horrible'
but in my case I always accept some difficulty to save lots of $$$. 

I saw a couple of their tanks in person before ordering, so I knew what to expect.
my tanks were eurobraced acrylics, very well made to custom specs and delivered to my door
packed nicely in styrofoam sheet and heavy cardboard. 

customer service with a smile means a lot to some people,
and my experience may not have been typical.
if you are not comfortable with a merchant, certainly don't buy from them.

helgy, in glasscages defense - its not an ADA tank, but your glass rimless looks way better than 
'slapped together in 10 minutes' - especially after the excess silicone was cleaned up.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Even if the tank looks well-built they only offer a 90 day warranty on the silicone seams; now if the glass cracks then you're out of luck. 

A word of advice, the aquarium is the last item you want to skimp on.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

I think the poor warranty reflects their poor business decisions....IMO they just don't want to deal with customers more than they have to. In other words, they could care less if someone has problems with a tank a year down the road and would rather not have to deal with it. 

The tank actaully is very well built. The problem is the mess of silicone they make.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Try fishtankshop.com They will custom build to your size. They also have starfire glass. Their web page says not available in glass because they can't ship. They do however go to some cities on a regular basis. You can get a glass tank if you can meet their truck in those cities. You have to call to find out if they service your area. They are VERY nice and helpful. They may be more than glasscages.com but less than ADA.


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

I sent them an e-mail but still debating on just getting an ADA as they can ship to my door.

Craig


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 12, 2006)

Have you actually _seen_ the work done by GC? I have, a large reef tank custom ordered by a friend. No comment, other than I would not purchase one of their tanks.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

waterfaller1 said:


> Have you actually _seen_ the work done by GC? I have, a large reef tank custom ordered by a friend. No comment, other than I would not purchase one of their tanks.


Yes, the silcone job is bad! I spent hours cleaning up their mess.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Sounds like it might be less frustating to just peel the rim off an AGA tank, especially if the silcone job is bad.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

houseofcards said:


> Sounds like it might be less frustating to just peel the rim off an AGA tank, especially if the silcone job is bad.


This can only safetly be done with small tanks - less than 10-15 gallons, right?


----------



## kotoeloncat (Mar 17, 2006)

uh, I have a 140 square from them

I have no issues whatsoever and their silicone job is pretty good,

Solid, sturdy and well built.
I had to roll the tank down the stairs because it was so darn heavy and no leaks


As far as customer service goes, they are not the best but as ashappard said, I dont think that was horrible


----------



## kkau1 (Jun 22, 2006)

I had a rimless glass tank from them before. Silicone was really sloppy but hey, it was custom sized (sized in between a 90P and a 90H) It was pretty cheap and they were also passing through my town so i could pick up the tank from their truck. 90 Day warranty is really too short though when compared to ADA's 5 year warranty. My GC tank sprung a huge crack in a corner after about 7 months, well beyond the warranty and thus it was my loss. Their customer service was pretty bad, i think it was primarily one of the owners from what i understand. The lady i talked to to get a quote etc... was pretty nice, but when she turned me over to one of the owners he was quite rude, like he didn't have the time of day for me.

Anyways, i'll never get a rimless tank from them again. It was quite traumatic to find 30-40 gallons of water on the ground. Had to clean that up and take everything out of it, which took a good 4-5 hours after coming home from work.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

helgymatt said:


> This can only safetly be done with small tanks - less than 10-15 gallons, right?


I know people have done it on medium size tanks 30 to 50 without problems, but I've never done it on a tank that size so I don't personally know. I actually just finished taking the rim off a 15g (24x12x12) and it actually was pretty easy to do. I'll have to see what happens once I set it up.


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

kkau1 said:


> I had a rimless glass tank from them before. Silicone was really sloppy but hey, it was custom sized (sized in between a 90P and a 90H) It was pretty cheap and they were also passing through my town so i could pick up the tank from their truck. 90 Day warranty is really too short though when compared to ADA's 5 year warranty. My GC tank sprung a huge crack in a corner after about 7 months, well beyond the warranty and thus it was my loss. Their customer service was pretty bad, i think it was primarily one of the owners from what i understand. The lady i talked to to get a quote etc... was pretty nice, but when she turned me over to one of the owners he was quite rude, like he didn't have the time of day for me.
> 
> Anyways, i'll never get a rimless tank from them again. It was quite traumatic to find 30-40 gallons of water on the ground. Had to clean that up and take everything out of it, which took a good 4-5 hours after coming home from work.


gulk!
they do much better on acrylic. *fingers crossed*
I'm happy with the 5 acrylics from them, anybody got any acrylic tank experiences?


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Jun 20, 2007)

I almost bought a tank from them, but after talking on the phone with them, and them trying to convince me to get a 15" tall rimless instead of the 18" height tank I wanted. Then they said they were not sure they would drive to Ontario which is about 30-40 miles from Los Angeles on the month they stated they would. Olso they have bad reviews on many forums and sloppy work on there rimless tanks.
I just went ahead and got the ADA 120P and it was flawless didn't have to worry about bad craftsmanship and you get a 5 year warranty with the tank. You get what you pay for.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

kotoeloncat said:


> uh, I have a 140 square from them
> 
> I have no issues whatsoever and their silicone job is pretty good,
> 
> ...


Its not that they don't get the tank sealed well or anything....they just get silicone everywhere! The outside of the tank where silicone had seeped out of the seems was the biggest mess and really ugly.


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

It really is amazing that not one US company can compete with ADA tanks.

You'd figure for the price of those tanks - meaning cost here, we're shipping glass boxes over the ocean... someone could do it locally and gain the profit simply from eliminating the shipping.

There was another rimless supplier showcasing at AGA - black silicone - quality wasn't even close to comparable to ADA tanks though, sadly.


----------

